# Probleme de son sur hackintosh depuis installation de AirFoi



## Sans_nom (18 Octobre 2013)

salut 

J'ai un Hackintosh, qui tourne parfaitement bien depuis 3 mois, mais avant hier, je suis tomber sur un article pour faire fonctionner AirPlay sans carte airPlay. Grâce a AirFoil. Tout content je DL, j'installe, je joue un peu avec, bref, ca marche, c'est cool.

Et puis je tente une video via YouTube sur l'iPhone, et j'essaye de l'envoyer sur mon Hackintosh. Ca marche pas, je reboot, idem, ca me saoule, je supprime tout ( AirFoil, pas le mac OS  ). Depuis je n'ai plus de son (

Si quelqu'un as deja eu ce probleme, ou si il peux m'aider a le resoudre...

Pour info :

HP XW8600 - 16Go de RAM - Quad Core XEON 3,17Ghz - Vodoo HDA


merci a vous =D


----------



## bab96p (19 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour,

Dans Préférences Système / Son / Sortie, tu as bien sélectionné "haut-parleurs internes" ?

bab96p


----------



## Sans_nom (19 Octobre 2013)

bab96p a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Dans Préférences Système / Son / Sortie, tu as bien sélectionné "haut-parleurs internes" ?
> 
> bab96p



Je n'avais même pas penser a aller voir ici...

Probleme résolu ! Merci a toi


----------



## Locke (19 Octobre 2013)

Sans_nom a dit:


> Je n'avais même pas penser a aller voir ici...
> 
> Probleme résolu ! Merci a toi



Passe ton message en RESOLU en allant dans Outils de la discussion.


----------



## Sans_nom (20 Octobre 2013)

Euuuuuuuh...?


----------



## Locke (20 Octobre 2013)

Sans_nom a dit:


> Euuuuuuuh...?



Ben comme toi, euh...

A priori cette section ne le permet pas.


----------



## Sans_nom (20 Octobre 2013)

Merci


----------

